# Police Officer Nathan Graves



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Nathan Graves*
Sac and Fox Nation Police Department, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 24, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45

*Tour:* 2 years, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Location:* Oklahoma

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Nathan Graves was killed when his patrol car was struck head-on by an oncoming vehicle on US 99, near E0750 Road, while he was on patrol near the Lincoln County - Payne County line in Oklahoma.

The oncoming vehicle was attempting to pass another car when the collision occurred at approximately 6:00 am.

Officer Graves had served with the Sac and Fox Nation Police Department for 2-1/2 years and also worked for the Lincoln County Sheriff's Office. He had previously served with the Stroud Police Department and the University of Oklahoma Health Sciences Center Police Department. He is survived by his wife and children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Bob Roberts
Sac and Fox Nation Police Department
920883 South Highway 99
Building A
Stroud, OK 74079

Phone: (918) 968-3526


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP.


----------

